# Bloodhound Pups-- Anyone know??



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

So my wife wants a bloodhound pup. Not a lion/bear, tick/walker/plott/basset hound, but one of those large, slobbering brown/black things. I've watched KSL and havn't seen pups. Anyone have a lead on a bloodhound pup/breeder in Utah? 

Anyone have any info on how they are around kids? Might come in handy to track some of my friends wounded animals. haha 

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Anyone have any info on how they are around kids?


Two sets of neighbors had them in my old neighborhood. One stayed in the house with the family and was really cute with everyone, including their little toddler daughter. The other ones stayed outside in a kennel all the time and knocked the kids over when they were let out. The dog that was great with kids was a pup of the others. It just goes to show what raising a pup right can do for a dog!

One thing- those dogs were awfully noisy. They howl..."AROOOOOOOOOOOOROOOOOOO!"


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Haha, yeah the noise is a concern for me, but no one else has a barking/loud dog in the neighborhood so just one would be ok....... Were both dogs noisy a lot or was it just here and there?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Were both dogs noisy a lot or was it just here and there?


Just here and there. Sometimes in the middle of the night I would hear that hound go off inside the neighbor's house. It always popped my eyes open and I was across the street and through at least two sets of walls! :lol:


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a bloodhound as a kid that my parents had gotten from Idaho. He was a beast. Very fun dog to be around. I was about 10 or so and that was about 30 years ago. I remember that he got anxious one time and stepped on my mothers foot and hurt her pretty bad. I think that like any dog they need attention and positive experiences with their environment early.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Were both dogs noisy a lot or was it just here and there?
> 
> 
> Just here and there. Sometimes in the middle of the night I would hear that hound go off inside the neighbor's house. It always popped my eyes open and I was across the street and through at least two sets of walls! :lol:


Lol I can only imagine hearing that. thats funny!


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I had a bloodhound about thirty years ago. She was a very sweet-tempered dog. She loved to play hide and seek. You have to be willing to put up with dog-slobber to be a happy bloodhound owner.

You also have to be very careful to not let them run loose because they have absolutely no road sense. They put their nose to the ground and then all else in the world becomes oblivious to them. It's what they live for.... nose to the ground.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't help you out on any specific breeders, but I hunted with a houndsman from Utah County a few years back that ran a full blooded bloodhound in his lion/bear dog pack. Best I can remember, he got her out of a breeder in the Denver area. She was a sweetheart dog as I recall, easy to handle, loved people, and was a joy to be around. She was also an enthusiastic hunter and loved to run with the other dogs after bear and lion. Though she struggled to keep up with the lighter, faster hounds, she generally made the race and would fill the canyons with her bawl when she finally arrived at the tree.

He took her down to New Mexico one year for their August bear season where she overheated on a long race and died of heat stroke. Even though she wasn't my dog, I still felt saddened to learn of her passing. If nothing else, she demonstrated that the hunting instinct bloodhounds naturally possess can be harnessed to chase after bear and cats.


----------

